# Sumador de 4 bit cada numero y mostrar en Display



## gabizoratti

alguien puede explicarme el funcionamiento de un sumador de 4 bit


----------



## sp_27

Es un circuito lógico en el que sumas dos numeros binarios de 4 bits cada uno, es decir que ambos numeros pueden ser desde 0000 hasta 1111 (0 al 15), lo que te daría un total de 30 si sumas el máximo valor de cada uno (15 + 15), por lo tanto la salida es de 5 bits (30= 11110 binario).

Puedes construirlo a partir de compuertas lógicas y existen también sumadores en un solo chip.


----------



## yohi

aqui te envio un sumador de 4 bits en circuit maker


----------



## Domingui

los ttl no me sale y ya queme unos 6 7483  jajajaja alguien me podria decir como conectarlos para q sea sumador restador

muchas gracias 

excelente foro me a ayudado en mucho


----------



## tequilachore

lo que estas haciendo mal es conectar la alimentacion o le metes demasiado voltaje.


----------



## albermillan69

Necesito un circuito q sume y reste dos numeros en binario cada uno de 4bit! y q muestre el resultado en 2 displays 7 segmentos! usando 74ls83, 74ls47 y multiplexores! solo se la parte de sumar y restar la de mostrar el resultado no se como hacerla! Aqui les dejo lo q tengo! solo me falta mostrar el resultado en dos DISPLAYS!

Ayudenme por favor!


----------



## puts

las salidas Q de tu 74LS83 las conectas a las entradas A,B,C y D del 74LS74, después las salidas del 74LS47 las conectas a un display de 7 segmentos de cátodo común.

Para conectarlas tienes que tomar el display volteando hacia tí y empesarás por los pines de arriba a conectarlos de la siguiente manera:
g---f---tierra---a---b

luego los de abajo, de la siguiente manera:

e---d---tierra---c---(no conectado)

y listo.!


----------



## Mjarre

Mira ya hiciste la parte mas dificil, y es cierto las salidas Q de los FF las conectas en las entradas del decodificador 7447, pero checa cual es el bit mas significativo, luego las 7 salidas del 7447 debes conectarla el display de 7 segmentos, solo que checa si tu display es de anodo o catodo comun, puesto que las salidas del 7447 estan para anodo comun, pero eso no significa que no puedas conectarle uno de catodo comun...


----------



## oskarin87

aqui esta el circuito q se necesita para visualizar en los displays


----------



## chuy

oye con que programa puedo ver el archivo


----------



## e-nixx

hola amigos

me parece q los esquemas q se generan con la extensión ".ckt" es del software circuitmaker....o no?
jajjajaja

saludos d chile ;-)


----------



## hummerh2

Hola a todos 

tengo un problema, hice un sumador de 4 bits con un 74LS283, ahora necesito mostrar esas salidas en dos displays de 7 segmentos, no se como hacer para que aparescan en los displays catodo.

gracias ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## Giru_zgz

hummerh2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> tengo un problema, hice un sumador de 4 bits con un 74LS283, ahora necesito mostrar esas salidas en dos displays de 7 segmentos, no se como hacer para que aparescan en los displays catodo.
> 
> gracias ojala puedan ayudarme



el 7483 es el sumador/restador de binario natural verdad?
Sino me equivoco estas haciendo el mismo circuito que he hecho yo en clase hace poco por lo tanto te digo como creo que es el montaje.


Las salidas del sumador/restador van al decodificador normal y del decodificador al display, ese no tiene ninguna dificultad, para el otro display tienes que conectar el negativo a las entradas de otro decodificador B, C y D y la entrada A va conectada al acarreo final del sumador.
ya me diras si te vale esta información


----------



## hummerh2

Muchas gracias.... ya quedo gracias a todos por su ayuda, con un poco de todos funciono


----------



## magito

hola yohi sera q puedes darme claridad de como interpreto ese sumador de 4 bot, es decir la tabla de verdad de donde salio. gracias..!


----------



## Chico3001

Sale de la union de varios bloques sumadores de 1 bit.... es decir.... un sumador de 4 bits en realidad se compone de 4 sumadores de 1 bit....

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumador


----------



## roolsmagick

Tal y como ya lo habien mencionado lo mas infame ya esta hecho ahora solo consiguete el decodificador 74LS47 para displays de anodo comun consulta las hojas de especificaciones del fabricante para ver las conexiones correspondientes con respecto a los pines del display, suerte.


----------



## japc19

necesito un circuito que tenga dos opciones
la primera que suma 2 binarios de 4 bits y que presente la suma en dos display...
la segunda opcion que una de los numeros a sumar lo convierta en gray y presente en dos displays


----------



## walteredu1

El circuito es excelente oskar, gracias por compartirlo. Tengo una consulta en cuanto a tu logica.
Resulta que al obtener un resultado de 20 a mas en los display no se muestra correctamente. Te agradeceria si me indicas como realizas la suma en ese caso.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## rodrigoxavieroen

*H*ola
*T*enia un trabajo se supone que tenia q*UE* sumar 2 numeros BCD y mostrarlos en 2 display, pues bien revise p*E*r*O* encontre sumador y restador y otros etc etc
*M*e dio pereza separar el sum*ADOR*-rest*ADOR* de 4bits asi q*UE* mejor lo hice al style "hagalo usted mismo" y diseñe los circuitos de correc*C*ión q necesitaba para 19,29,30

Para los q*UE* necesiten SUMADOR(solo sumador), 4 bits q*UE* sumen hasta:

9
19
29
y 30(obviamente con 2 numeros en BCD max se puede sumar 15+15) tal*-*vez no muy necesario p*A*r*A* para algun curioso q*UE* saque sus propias conclusiones m*E* parece didactico.

*U*tilice el simulador Ktechlab 
NOTA 1: ktechlab solo hay para S.O. UBUNTU y sus amigos pueden p*R*ob*r*ar los circuitos en cualquier otro simulador q*UE* tengas o les guste, tambien los implemente *POR* una practica de lb asi q*UE* si son 100% funcionales.
NOTA2: arreglen su simulacion de acuerdo a los integrados q*UE* dispongas en sus sim(pines etc etc), el SCT no hay en ktechlab, p*E*r*O* existe una opcion q*UE* puedes encapsular cualquier circuito; el SCT lo hice yo en ktechlab. si hay CI el bcd to 7seg

*E*xplicacion:

*E*s nec*x*esario diseñar un circuito de correccion para todos los numeros mayores a 9, se hace una tabla de verdad, mapas k y obtenemos la parte de compuertas logicas

*P*ara correguir a 19 se conectan en cascada otro mas(ver grafico)

*P*ara 29 se corrige extra un circuito para la entrada del bcd-7seg y un pequeño cable para el de 30

*H*ice un diagrama de circuitos mostrand*O* q*UE* en teoria si se agregan en cascada

*L*es subiria el informe de lab q*UE* entregue p*E*r*O* no les hago ningun bien(para estudiantes q*UE* buscan copiar todo de internet tipico copy-paste)

*Y*o queria hacer lo mism*O* p*E*r*O* no resulto....


8)


----------



## davidpuerto

seguramente porque conectaras la alimentacion al la patilla 16 como en casi todos los ttl,pero este intregrado se conecta en la patilla 5 y la GND a la 12.O porque le das una tension superior a 5 voltios.


----------



## jhonny1989

buenas... Tengo una duda con respecto al Restador Complemento A2, yo logre hacer un restador y se cumple perfectamente, pero no como complemento A2, ya que este complemento cuando hay acarreo se ignora y el resultado es positivo, y cuando no hay acarreo se vuelve a complementar y el resultado es negativo... 

Pero el problema es que no me prende el Led del acarreo, pero si me prende el del signo... 
ahora como hago para Implementar el acarreo y prenda el led como es debido para este complemento????

Nota: voy adjuntar la imagen de lo que hice


----------



## electronicagirl

hola soy un poco nueva en esto me gustarian me ayudaran con estos dos CI el 85 lo trabajo mas o menos pero la pregunta es el 83 es un sumador binario, BCD, hexadecimal o que coloco todas las entradas en 0 y me da un numero no entiendo gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola electronicagirl

Algo en tu circuito está mal conectado ya que con 0 a las estradas y el Carry In = 0 debería dar Cero a las salidas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fjogunefa

Me dan ideas de como realizar esto, "sumador-restador de 4bits por complemento a 1 y un bits adicional para el signo" en el laboratorio estoy bastante adelantada con respecto a clases teoricas, en este momentos no tengo idea de como realizar esto  pueden ayudarme?   

74LS83 o 74LS283  Puedo usar cualquiera de estos sumadores integrados de 4 bits, asi como tambien cualquier compuertas que sean necesarias


----------



## Eduardo

Fjogunefa dijo:


> Me dan ideas de como realizar esto, "sumador-restador de 4bits por complemento a 1 y un bits adicional para el signo"


Mas arriba, escribis _sumador-restador de 4bits por complemento a 1_ (Al lado del logo Foros de Electronica) y le das enter.


----------



## electronicagirl

Gracias Mr. Carlos no estaba nada malo la cuestion es que estaba usando las ouputs del livewire y daba en verde pero alli el verde es un nivel logico bajo y como encendia pensaba que habia un numero mas no es asi lo digo por si algien tiene el mismo problema.

Edit por Fogonazo

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *
*1)* *No escribir todo en Mayúsculas*. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Fjogunefa

Me podrías decir que es: “Por complemento de 1” ? , 

Yo, Creo, sabia que al minuendo se le sumaba el “complemento de 2” del sustraendo para hacer una resta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fjogunefa

Hola complemento a 1 simplemente es el inverso de los numeros ..010 . su complemento es 101... para obterner el complemente a 2 .. se saca el complemento a 1. y se le suma 1.. o viseversar   ... en un circuito para obterner el complemento a 1. simplemente se le agregan compuerta Not


----------



## elreya

en esa unefa de maracay al parecer no enseñan nada por eso la mejor UNEFA de venezuela es la de San Tome....

para el montaje solo tienes que hacer la resta de entrada en complemento a2 esto lo puedes hacer con compuertas xor y a la salida de los 74ls83 vuelves a colocarla arreglos de compuertas xor esto es para que el resultado final te de en representacion signo/magnitud el cual es lo mejor  ya que es mas estetico, me imagino que tu profesor quiere ese tipo de representacion.. esto en un montaje se veria asi:

        un 2 seria 00010
        un -2 seria 10010 

donde el bits de acarreo es o/1   0=+; 1=-

y como es un sumador restador ese mismo bits de acarreo te servira como 16

te puedo ayudar con la simulacion como quieres la representacion en display o leds??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Fjogunefa

¡SI..Así es! 
En el complemento de 1 solo se invierten los Números, claro con un inversor.
En el complemento de 2 se invierten también y se les suma 1.

Ten en cuenta que para restar hay que sumar al Minuendo el complemento de 2 del sustraendo.

Bien, muy bien.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fjogunefa

Hola Elreya si por favor, te agradeceria q me ayudaras con la simulacion asi me guio, es q en teoria aun no veo nada de eso ..  y apenas me dieron hasta el viernes para entregarlo porq ya no hay tiempo de clases, estamos muy atrasados en el semestre.. la salida con leds favor ..


----------



## flor17

hola yo tengo un problema parecido.... tengo q*UE* hacer un sumador restador de 4 bits y q*UE* el resultado se muestre en un display, y solo funciona la suma correctamente, la resta funciona siempre y cuando A sea mayor  q*UE* B de lo contrario realiza una suma y no enciende el led q indica q*UE* l resultado es negativo... estoy utilizando un
 XOR 7486, 
el sumador 7483, 
el decodificador 7447 y 
un display anodo comun...
de antemano gracias

*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal*


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola flor17

Adjunto una imagen que casi no se distingue, pero también el archivo adjunto ZIP trae la imagen y el diagrama de un sumador restador desarrollado por medio del Software LiveWire. Este lo puedes bajar en el enlace que está aquí
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-restador-bcd-dos-displays-14390/index2.html
está en el mensaje 27.

Espero te sea de ayuda el circuito enviado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## flor17

Hola MrCarlos 

Antes que nada quiero darte las gracias por responderme....
quiero mostarte mi diagrama 

si funciona pero cuando el resultado de una resta es negativo y no enciende el led y cuando el resultado es positivo enciende...
ya intente ponerle una compuerta NOT para negar el acarreo de salida pero ahora el problema es en la suma, el led que indica signo negativo enciende....
soy nueva en esto y no se que mas agregarle para que funcine como debe de ser, trate de agregarle algo del diagrama que enviaste pero no le entindo muy bien 

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola flor17

Si cuando el resultado de una resta es negativo no enciende el LED y cuando es positivo enciende pues establece que así sea.
Negativo = LED apagado.
Positivo = LED encendido.

No hay una regla que diga como debe estar el LED. Por cierto no lo veo en el diagrama que adjuntaste. Mejor déjame ver el diagrama como lo tienes actualmente.

Para lo que sí hay una regla es para el Bit que representa el signo del Número.
Negativo = 1
Positivo = 0.

Que es lo que no entiendes del diagrama que te envié ?
Bajaste el LiveWire para poder abrir el diagrama y estudiarlo ?
Te pregunto porque le imagen que envié la cual contiene el diagrama está muy pequeña y no se distinguen varias cosas.

El diagrama que adjuntaste, simulé el circuito y funciona como dice al calce de la hoja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## flor17

Hola MrCarlos 
muchas gracias por todo... descarge LiveWire y pude entender como funcionaba ...
que estes bien y gracias de nuevo
saludos


----------



## alekz

tengo dudas con respecto a las entradas de un sumador 74LS83 de 8 bits , no entiendo que significa cin y cout y que representan fisicamente en el circuito??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alekz

CIn   significa Carry In. (acarreo de entrada)
COut significa Carry Out. (acarreo de salida)

Es como cuando decimos, el sumar, 5 más 5 0 y llevamos uno, este “Llevamos uno“ es el Carry Out.
Y, el Carry In, es el que proviene de otro 74LS83 de este saldría por Carry Out.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alekz

hola de nuevo gracias por la respuesta pero ahora tengo otra duda lo que sucede es que ya arme el circuito sumador de 4 bits y lo que pasa es que tengo que llenar una tabla de verdad con los sigs datos: Co,A3,A2,A1,A0,B3,B2,B1,B0,Ci,S3,S2,S1,S0 en ese orden, ya se que las A's son bits de entrada pero no se como vincularlos con los B's o con Co??
la tabla de verdad es la siguiente:


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alekz

En el circuito sumador de 4 BIT’s que ya armaste, puedes meter los números que están en la columna “#” a la izquierda de tu tabla.
Son 11 líneas y 14 columnas en tu tabla.

En las columnas A’s escribe números binarios al igual que en las columnas B’s.
Suma A’s + B’s y escribe el resultado en las columnas “Sigma”.
En la columna Co escribe o ó 1 si al efectuar una suma te da 1 Carry.
La Columna Ci déjala en 0. 

También, como ya tienes armado tu sumador de 4 BIT’s, puedes efectuar la suma línea por línea de la tabla y anotar los resultados que te da tu sumador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alekz

ok gracias por la respuesta, entonces por lo que veo la sumas de las componentes A'S + las B's me deben generar s1 y asi sucesivamente, bueno lo q pasa es q ya simule el cto en multisim pero me genera otros resultados aunq sea parecidos pero tengo otra duda de conexion con respecto a Cin y a Cout lo q pasa es q me dijeron q en cout colocara un switch a tierra pero no se si sea correcto por q en el diagrama tiene el cin con salida a un led y eso me confunde por q el q debe ser de salida es el cout el diagrama q segui es el siguiente:


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola alekz
Efectivamente CIN en estrada, se le conecta un switch y COUT es salida se puede conectar un LED.

Recuerda que las entradas A’s y B’s además de las salidas S’s son binarias.
Tienen un valor de:

A1, B1, S1: =1
A2, B2, S2: =2
A3, B3, S3: =4
A4, B4, S4: =8

Al sumar sus valores (De los que sean 1, ciertos) puedes saber los números que se estan sumando o el valor del resultado de la suma.
Si CIN lo haces alto(Lógico 1) es como si sumaras 16.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Arturo g

pues yo lo que pensaba era hacer un tipo de memoria  para retroalimentar las entradas b y que se valla sumando cada que le meta un numero binario de cuatro bits pero aun no encuentro la manera, en las entradas a del sumador meteria los 4 bits
________________________________________________________________

pues soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y pues lo que ocupo es hacer un sumador en el que solo le entren 4 bits, te los almacene y al momento de meterle otro numero binario de 4 bits te los sume con el que tengas almacenado y te los vuelva a almacenar y asi sucesivamente es estado probando con la 7483 pero no me sale todavía, y pues he pensado en ponerle un display antes de que te almacene el numero para ir viendo la suma


----------



## nicofdez

Amigo, se puede decir que yo tambien soy nuevo en esto pero ya hice este sumador, lo puedes hacer con el 74LS83, te voy a mostrar como lo hice yo. Puedes usar 2 DEEP SWITCHS de 4 entradas, 1 para el primer numero que ingresaras 1011 (ejemplo) y un segundo deepswitch de 4 entradas para el numero que vas a sumar que es 1100 (ejemplo), te voy a mostrar como puedes conectar esto y te pondre a continuacion todos los materiales que utilice, tambien al final de dejare una foto de cada implemento por basico que sea, pero como dices que apenas empiezas es mejor prevenir.
· 2 Deep Switch 4 Entradas.
· 5 Leeds.
· 5 Resistencias 220 Ohm.
· 8 Resistencias 2.2 KOhm.
· 1 Circuito Logica 74LS83.
· Protoboard.

Colocamos los 2 deepswtich donde desees puedes colocar uno a mano izquierda y otro a mano derecha para dejar el 74LS83 en la mitad, Despues de colocarlos polarizamos los deepswitch a +V (5V) y a tierra con las 8 resistencias de 2.2kOhms, ahora instalamos el 74LS83 ypolarizamos pin 5 +V (5V) y pin 12 a tierra.
Ahora conectamos el deepswitch derecho en el siguiente orden.
PIN 10 con el switch de menor peso del deepswitch por lo general el de la derecha que seria el que vale 1 (2^0 dos a la cero)
PIN 8 con el segundo switch de derecha a izquierda que seria el que vale 2 (2^1 dos a la uno)
PIN 3 con el tercer switch de derecha a izquierda que seria el que vale 4 (2^2  dos a la dos)
PIN 1 con el switch de mayor peso del deepswitch por lo general el de la derecha que seria el que vale 8 (2^3 dos a la tres)

Ahora conectamos el deepswitch izquierdo en el siguiente orden.
PIN 11 con el switch de menor peso del deepswitch por lo general el de la derecha que seria el que vale 1 (2^0 dos a la cero)
PIN 7 con el segundo switch de derecha a izquierda que seria el que vale 2 (2^1 dos a la uno)
PIN 4 con el tercer switch de derecha a izquierda que seria el que vale 4 (2^2  dos a la dos)
PIN 16 con el switch de mayor peso del deepswitch por lo general el de la derecha que seria el que vale 8 (2^3 dos a la tres)

Despues conectas los leeds bien polarizados y las resistencias de 220Ohm directamente a las salidas de 7483 o si quieres las dejas conectadas a la protoboard y despues con cable las salidas las sacas a las resistencias que estan conectadas al leed.

A continuacion vienen las salidas
PIN 9 Es 2^0 = 1 que iria conectada al primer leed de derecha a izquierda.
PIN 6 Es 2^1 = 2 que iria conectada al segundo leed de derecha a izquierda.
PIN 2 Es 2^2 = 4 que iria conectada al tercer leed de derecha a izquierda.
PIN 15 Es 2^3 = 8 que iria conectada al cuarto leed de derecha a izquierda.
PIN 14 Es el carry es decir la unidad que se lleva por si la suma queda asi (ejemplo):
   1011          1+1 = 0 y llevo 1                       1+1+0 = 0 y llevo 1
   1001          1+0+0 = 1 y no llevo    como no llevo no sumo el 1 de mas 1+1= 1 llevo 1
 0100 <------ Esta seria la suma en 4 bits porque el quinto es el que lleva es decir el CARRY
Asi que el PIN 15 se conecta al leed de mas peso al quinto.

Eso es todo espero te ayude en algo...
Si necesitas meter un CARRY de entrada solo conectalo al PIN 13 y debes meter otro deepswitch para poder activar el carry, pero para que te asegures que el carry de entrada no sea un 1 mandalo a tierra mejor, espero te haya servido para algo.

LEED: http://es.emcelettronica.com/files/u5152/drivind-led.jpg
DEEPSWITCH: http://www.electronicagonzalez.com/img_constantes/productos/DIPES.jpg
RESISTENCIAS: http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/images/30R1CXXX.jpg
74LS83: http://therealalchemist.altervista.org/calcolatrice/74ls83.jpg
PROTOBOARD: http://pablohoffman.com/twiki/pub/Oscusb/DocCap08Fabricacion/protoboard.JPG


----------



## nicofdez

marquizto dijo:
			
		

> para todos los nuevos existen programas de simulacion donde puedes realizar tu diseño y despues una fotito, y queda mucho mas amigable a la vista  y menos trabajo tambien. y mejor no opino nada mas :/.



Pues no lo se, creo que es mejor dar todos los detalles sabiendo que esta empezando, pero me gustaria saber que programas hay yo solo conozco uno que es de un cocodrilo no recuerdo muy bien el nombre espero me puedas ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Arturo g

creo que ya habias preguntado eso aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-4-bits-entrada-35393/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo

Arturo g dijo:


> pues yo lo que pensaba era hacer un tipo de memoria  para retroalimentar las entradas b y que se valla sumando cada que le meta un numero binario de cuatro bits pero aun no encuentro la manera, en las entradas a del sumador meteria los 4 bits
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> pues soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y pues lo que ocupo es hacer un sumador en el que solo le entren 4 bits, te los almacene y al momento de meterle otro numero binario de 4 bits te los sume con el que tengas almacenado y te los vuelva a almacenar y asi sucesivamente es estado probando con la 7483 pero no me sale todavía, y pues he pensado en ponerle un display antes de que te almacene el numero para ir viendo la suma



Esto que has echo se llama "Doble Post", infringe:
*Norma del Foro 2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en varios foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

Normalmente en este caso se eliminan ambos post, en este caso no lo hice debido a las interesantes respuestas que te han dado, pero *NO* lo repitas


----------



## Arturo g

orale perdon es que me acabo de inscribir no volvera a pasar


----------



## flacastfyupn

Pues, no es que sepa mucho de diseño digital pero este semestre he estado experimentando con el Xilinx, es un simulador muy amigable aunque a ratos se pone complicado. Con el puedes hacer programacion en FPGA lo cual es relativamente sencillo.
Te envio un sumador simple de 4 bits con carry que tengo, funciona bien. 
Espero te sirva.


----------



## rlcserie

Ponete un registro de desplazamiento... Shift register.


----------



## LxL

Hola! Yo tengo que hacer un sumador - restador de 7bits... Pero ese circuito ya lo hice... Ahorita lo que no he podido realizar son las salidas a displays... Con 7 bits el número mas grande que puedo representar en 127 ó 1111111 base 2... Entonces ocupo que alguen me ayude a hacer la salida a 3 displays...

Por cierto... ¿Alguen sabe como encapsular un circuito en MultiSim?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola LxL

Ese número de 7 BIT’s esta en Binario, lo que necesitas es convertirlo a Binario con código Decimal BCD.
A saber existen 4 métodos de convertir Binario a BCD los cuales se mencionar en este enlace:

En Mensaje #55https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/ 
El más sencillo es el que utiliza una EPROM o ROM o RAM, Una memoria, en donde la dirección es el número binario a convertir y los datos en esa dirección es el número BCD.
Como los datos de salida de la memoria ya están separados en grupos de 4 BIT’s, unidades decenas centenas Etc. Esos grupos se conectan a un decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos y enseguida los Display’s.

Espero esta información te sirva.

Lo de Multisim: en la ayuda de él viene como hacer lo que estás requiriendo.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LxL

Muchas Gracias... La informacion me sirvio bastante... Pero lo no puedo usar PICs, nada programable... Adjunto una imagen del circuito q tengo, pero es de 4 bits, el numero decimal mas grande que puede desplegar en los displays es 15...
Pero yo necesito q sea un numero decimal d 7 bits, osea, del 0 al 127...






Tengo ese circuito, pero nose como hacer para que en lugar d 4 bits sea a 7 bits...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola LxL

Una pregunta: Cómo le haces, para que con el circuito que adjuntaste, Reste?
Y que sume también?
Ese circuito los que hace es convertir el número que programes en el grupo de Dip-Switch, en este caso es 13 porque está programado el 8, 4, 1 = 13. esto es suma el valor de los 4 BIT’s.

Hay varios sumadores-restadores por aquí pero creo que no hay de 7 BIT’s como lo estás requiriendo.
Se puede decir que todos ellos suman o restan 4 BIT’s a otros 4 BIT’s en total serían 8 BIT’s.
Ve se te sirven los sumador-restador que aparecen en los mensajes: #1, #4, #18  de este mismo tema.
En otros temas similares.

Unos están desarrollados con el SoftWare CircutMaker otros Con LiveWire, si no tienes esos SoftWare’s los puedes bajar he instalar en tu PC.

Si encuentras un Sumador-Restador que te satisfaga pero no sabes como modificarlo te puedo ayudar a hacerlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LxL

No! Yo se que ese circuito no suma ni resta... El circuito Sumador-Restador ya lo tengo... Pero estoy trabajando por aparte el del despliegue a los displays por aparte para luego no dañar el otro que me funciona bien...

Hay el Dip-Switch funciona como la respuesta de Sumador-Restador pero de 4-btis... Ese circuito funciona bien pero su rango es de 0 - 15 decimal x ser d 4bits...

Yo me tengo que basar en ese circuito para hacer que llegue a desplegar del 0 - 127...

Por cierto... Voy adjuntar la imagen y el archivo del Sumador-Restador de 7bits que hice.. Esta hecho en MultiSim y LiveWire... Si alguien le encuentra un error... Me lo dice... Ya lo he probado con toda combinacion y funciona bien...
Este circuito muestra el resultado en leds, eso es porque aun no he logrado realizar el circuito para desplegarlo a display, en este caso como es de 7-bits, se ocupan 3 displays porque su rango es de 0 - 127.


----------



## munivelarios

hola amigos lo que tengo un pequeño problema me podrian ayudar se los agradeceria 
lo que pasa es que e estado tratando de hacer un sumador de 2 numeros de 4 bits cada uno y que aparesca en 2 display pero no se como alguien me podria pasar un diagrama por favor


----------



## LxL

Utiliza el algoritmo "corra y sume 3"...

http://www.dsplab.elf.stuba.sk/mr/binary2bcd.pdf

Y realizarlo es sencillo... Con sumadores 74LS83 y comparadores d magnitud 74LS85...

Suerte


----------



## munivelarios

lo que pasa es que tengo uno pero cuando lo simulo no funciona los numeros no los marca complatos y ademas son erroneos

ahora bien encontre uno pero la salida la tengo en un led y la quisiera pasar a 2 display


----------



## LxL

Y en que simulador lo estar realizando...
Es recuerde que el decodificador recibe un numero en BCD... Entonces lo que hay q hace es covertir los 4 0 5bits a BCD y luego cada uno se va a un decodificardor...

Pero dime en cual simulador lo esta realizando, yo tengo uno en MultiSim, no se si te servira...


----------



## munivelarios

lo estoy haciendo en circuitmaker 

e buscado decodificadores pero el unico que encuentro es el de 74185 pero ese ya esta descontinuado


----------



## LxL

Exacto! Si aun estuviera el 74LS185 seria un amor hacer ese circuito...
Pero recuerde que un display representa numeros del 0 - 9.
Si se quiere representar 12 se necesitan 2 displays...

En Binario 12 = 1100, cuando el decodificador recibe esto enviar al display algo que no es lo que se necesita.
Entonces el circuito que se necesita realizar es uno para que lo pase a BCD. El BCD es una represtacion de cada numero decimal en 4 bits, por lo tanto...
12 = 0001 0010

Como ves, entonces se envia  0001 a un decodificador a un display y da "1" y luego 0010 al otro decidificador y este a su ves al display, el cual saldria "2"

Me avisa si capta la idea, sino te paso mi circuito, eso si quieres... 

Espero te sirva "media explicacion"


----------



## munivelarios

pues la verdad estoy tratando de hacerlo con otro decoder pero no mesale te agradeceria si me pasaras tu circuito por favor


----------



## LxL

Por cierto... Lo que tienes que hacer es un sumador de 4bits o un sumador-restador de 4 bits?
Tu salida es de 4 bits o 5 bits?

Hay te adjunto una imagen de un circuito para pasar de binario a BCD, este circuito recive 5 bits y los pasa a BCD, con 5 bits puede representar numeros decimales del 0 al 31.

X cierto ese circuito lo realice basado en el algoritmo corra y sume 3, lo realice con sumadores (74LS83) y comparadores d magnitud (74LS85)
http://www.dsplab.elf.stuba.sk/mr/binary2bcd.pdf

Otra pregunta... Lo tiene que hacer en digital o fisico?


----------



## munivelarios

solo es el sumador de 2 numeros de 4 bits y que se muestre en los 2 display

a perdon y las salidas son de 5 contando el acarreo

lo tengo que hacer tanto digital como fisico


----------



## alvthebest

hola como estan una pregunta mi trabajo es sumar un numero de 5 bits y mostrar el resultado en display el mayor problema que tengo es como mostrar dos digitos en el display usando solo compuertas logicas sumadores codificadores y decodificadores


----------



## LxL

Ok... En el post anterior te subi la imagen del circuito que diseñe, y es de 5bits a BCD...

Que tuanis, yo tengo que hacer es un sumador-restador de 7bits y un multiplicador de 7bits en digital y fisico... 



alvthebest dijo:


> hola como estan una pregunta mi trabajo es sumar un numero de 5 bits y mostrar el resultado en display el mayor problema que tengo es como mostrar dos digitos en el display usando solo compuertas logicas sumadores codificadores y decodificadores




Solo compuestas basicas???
O tambien puedes usar sumadores completos?

munivelarios me avisa si te sirvio la ayuda


----------



## munivelarios

disculpa si me sirve la ayuda nada mas una cosa que no entiendo 
lo que pasa es que en el diagrama las lineas violesta las saco de la misma terminal que las rojas nadas mas que las puenteo


----------



## LxL

La lines morada (violeta) es para diferenciar de las demas... Esa linea va siempre con la tension d 5v... Sirve solo, en los comparadores (74LS85) para q compare los bits con 0101, y en el sumador sume 0011... Esto solo en caso de como dice el algoritmo si esos bits exceden 4 se les suma 3....

Los sumadores son sumadores completos d 4 bits

Analice el algoritmo que te puse en el link, eso te puede ayudar mas a comprender el circuito


----------



## munivelarios

la simulacion la estoy haciendo en el proteus en tonces las lineas (violeta) las puedo conectar a una terminal que siempre este ensendida


----------



## LxL

Exacto! Siempre va a ser un 1 logico

Me avisa si te funciona!


----------



## munivelarios

sale gracias pues voy a terminar se simular y te cuento

o se me olvidaba en la imagen el dipswich cual es el del acarreo el primero de la derecha o el de la inquierda para saber cual es s1


----------



## LxL

munivelarios dijo:


> sale gracias pues voy a terminar se simular y te cuento
> 
> o se me olvidaba en la imagen el dipswich cual es el del acarreo el primero de la derecha o el de la inquierda para saber cual es s1




    
MSB      -      LSB
5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 bits


Caritas = botones dipswicht


----------



## alvthebest

otra pregunta como puedo hacer para q mi ingreso de datos sea por teclado matricial en el sumador de 5 bits???


----------



## munivelarios

hola amigos necesito su ayuda por favor.
lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer un sumador de 2 numeros de 4bits cada uno pero en el decodificador solo debo inplementar sompuertas 74ls08 y 74l32 como lo hago. se los agradeceria mucho si me ayudan.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola munivelarios

Si el decodificador debes implementarlo solo con compuertas 74LS08(AND) y 74LS32(OR) y éste es BCD a 7 segmentos, te diré que requieres tambien algún tipo de compuerta que sea inversora.

Busca las hojas de datos de los IC’s 7447 y 7448, en ellas viene el esquema de cómo hacer el circuito decodificador con compuertas.

En este enlace puedes encontrarlas:http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marcospaulo

Hola amigos porfavor ayudemen lo mas pronto posible.
El proyecto consiste en lo siguiente:
El circuito debera realizar la suma cuando la entrada de control vale 1 y la resta cuando la entrada vale 0, ademas el resultado debera mostrarlo en 2 dispay incluido el bit de signo, y en la implementacion no puedo utilaz puertas exor


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marcospaulo

Has lo más pronto posible un sumador con BIT de signo y Un restador con BIT de signo, separados.
Los adjuntas y yo te puedo ayudar a juntarlos para cuando el BIT de control sea 1 sume y cuando sea 0 Reste.
Y sin utilizar compuertas X-OR.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rugbyer90

Hola
Alguien sabe como hacer un sumador BCD con un teclado hexadecimal?
agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Rugbyer90
Por acá está un circuito que podría servirte:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumar-mostrar-display-10488/#post442341

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rugbyer90

Gracias MrCarlos por tu ayuda! pero tu sabes como podria implementarle un teclado numerico a ese circuito??
muchas Gracias por tu ayuda
Espero tu Rta!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Rugbyer90

Espero el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta sira para tu proyecto.

Las salidas para el Display “Prioridad 1” podrían ser utilizadas para el sumando A.
Las salidas para el Display “Prioridad 2” podrían ser utilizadas para el sumando B.

El teclado es del tipo matriz 4x4.
El interruptor marcado como R es para restablecer este circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko

te adjunto los circuitos del enlace que te dejo mrcarlos ya unidos el teclado y el sumador bcd quedo un poco grande el circuito pero al parecer funciona, te dejo la simulacion en circuit maker y el circuito en gif tambien se podria implementar el teclado hecho con diodos.

al final el cicuito es un sumador de dos cifras con teclado en la entrada

ahora que si quieres utilizar un telcado matricial no creo que te sirva de mucho pero la idea ahi esta espero te sirva de algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumar-mostrar-display-10488/#post442341


----------



## Rugbyer90

muchas gracias a los 2 ha sido de mucha ayuda lo que me enviaron! 
ojala despues les pueda ayudar en algo!

mil gracias desde Colombia!!


----------



## KashzmA

LxL dijo:


> Por cierto... Lo que tienes que hacer es un sumador de 4bits o un sumador-restador de 4 bits?
> Tu salida es de 4 bits o 5 bits?
> 
> Hay te adjunto una imagen de un circuito para pasar de binario a BCD, este circuito recive 5 bits
> 
> Otra pregunta... Lo tiene que hacer en digital o fisico?



Antes que nada pido disculpas a los administradores si aun no me eh presentado, pero no pude pedir ayuda en esta ocacion, prometo seguir las reglas del foro.


Hola que tal LxL estoy basandome en tu circuito para hacer un sumador fisico en protoboard, me encantaria si me falicitaras una imagen de mejor resolucion por favor, y tengo una duda, se supone que el circuito se conecta a una fuente de 5 volts cierto?

pero el VCC de 24 volts que significa? disculpa mi ignorancia pero apenas me inicio en la electronica

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola LxL

Puedes Empaquetarlo con WinZip o rar luego adjuntarlo aquí.
Recuerda que no está permitido el utilizar correos electronicos aquí.
normas del foro que le vamos a hacer.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LxL

Cierto! Lo olvide!
Bueno! Ya te lo adjunte! En el .rar va la imagen... El archivo del circuito en los simuladores d Proteus y Multisim! Ojala sea alguno de esos el que estas usando!


----------



## KashzmA

LxL dijo:


> Cierto! Lo olvide!
> Bueno! Ya te lo adjunte! En el .rar va la imagen... El archivo del circuito en los simuladores d Proteus y Multisim! Ojala sea alguno de esos el que estas usando!




muchisimas gracias por la pronta respuesta, estoy usando proteus, pero ese no es el circuito que queria ver, yo decia el que tu manejabas que era de 5 bits, que solo es sumador, muchas gracias por la gran ayuda.

espero mas adelante pueda yo ayudar como me ayudan a mi

=D


----------



## LxL

Tranquilo! Cuando yo inicie en esta comunidad tampoco aportaba mucho! Pero ya con la experiencia uno empieza a ayudar gente!
La verdad no entiendo a lo que te refieres... En ese circuitos uso un sumador completo de 4bits (TTL 74LS83). Y el 5to bit mas significativo lo saco con dos XOR, uno pegado al SR (D-Switch para Suma = 0 y restar = 1) y con el CO del primer sumador, y esa salida se pega a otro XOR con la misma linea que pega a los otros XOR, y alli sale en 5to bit mas significativo....


----------



## KashzmA

muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta nuevamente, veras, lo que tengo que hacer es un sumador en fisico que sume hasta el numero 15, eh intentado ya por muchos dias hacerlo sin lograrlo.

hoy hice un circuito en proteus, basandome en un circuito sencillo que encontre en este foro, te adjunto la imagen para que la veas, en la simulacion funiona, pero en la realidad no logro hacer que funcione!

te adjunto la imagen para que veas el circuito.








como info en donde conectar los cables al display
estoy usando esta informacion:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/S/TDS.11...shtml

muchisimas gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola KashzmA

Noto en tu circuito que no tienes conectada la terminal Cin(13). Ésta debe ser conectada a Gnd. si no la estás utilizando.

Qué es lo que manifiesta el circuito al armarlo en la realidad(Fisico) por lo que dices que no funciona ?.
Da resultados erróneos ?.
No enciende nada en el Display ?.

En un solo Display, como vas a mostrar cuando el resultado de la suma sea un número mayor de 9 ?.
Requieres otro Display, Cierto ?.
Y además una circuiteria para que cuando el resultado de la suma sea mayor de 9 separe(Decodifique) unidades y decenas. Cierto ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KashzmA

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola KashzmA



Hola MR CArlos, es un verdadero honor saludarle, navegando en los foros desde hace una semana, me eh encontrado una y otra vez con sus apreciables ayudas y consejos.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Noto en tu circuito que no tienes conectada la terminal Cin(13). Ésta debe ser conectada a Gnd. si no la estás utilizando.


una pregunta, el ground siempre se conecta a la linea negativa cierto?




MrCarlos dijo:


> Qué es lo que manifiesta el circuito al armarlo en la realidad(Fisico) por lo que dices que no funciona ?.
> Da resultados erróneos ?.
> No enciende nada en el Display ?.



no enciende nada, tengo una fuente de unos 5 V, el display lo conecto al positivo (sin resistencia) y los dip switch los conecto al negativo con resistencias de 1k cada uno.



MrCarlos dijo:


> En un solo Display, como vas a mostrar cuando el resultado de la suma sea un número mayor de 9 ?.
> Requieres otro Display, Cierto ?.
> Y además una circuiteria para que cuando el resultado de la suma sea mayor de 9 separe(Decodifique) unidades y decenas. Cierto ?.



En realidad solo estoy haciendo este para probar de manera mas sencilla que el ciruito funciona, despues tengo que agregarle un segundo display, el objetivo es que sume A + B y no importa si el maximo en total es 15m osea 8+7, los materiales que tengo son:

7483
7447
displays de anodo comun
7486
7408
7432

no tengo que usar todos, solo lo necesario para que me funcione,

desde ya muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, sera un enorme placer para mi ser miembro activo de esta gran comunidad.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola KashzmA

Efectivamente el Ground, EN ESTE CASO, se conecta al Negativo de la fuente de polarización. 

Al los Display’s siempre hay que conectarles una resistencia para cada segmento. La cual se calcula de acuerdo al valor de la fuente de polarización, la caída de voltaje en el segmento(LED) y la corriente necesaria para que encienda.
Vcc – V(Segmento) / Corriente para encender = Valor de R en Ohms. Analiza las Hojas De Datos para encontrar estos valores.
Las resistencias entre el Vcc y los DipSwitch’s No son necesarias y probablemente afecten el buen funcionamiento del circuito.

Prueba llevando a cabo estas recomendaciones. 
No olvides conectar a Gnd. la entrada Cin del 74LS83(Sumador).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KashzmA

Hola nuevamente, eh seguido sus recomendaciones, pero sigo sin exito hacerlo funcionar, voy a intentar hacer el de 2 displays para ver si asi me funciona, de casualidad usted tiene algun circuito dibujado para sumar A + B e imprimir en dos displays?

muchisimas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola KashzmA

Es mejor, creo Yo, que insistas tratando de descubrir él por qué no funciona tu circuito actual.

Puedes conectar “Foquitos” a las salidas de los integrados para ir viendo que resultados te va dando en las diferentes etapas.
El simulador que utilizas de seguro tiene instrumentos de medición con los que puedes verificar las salidas de las diferentes partes que conforman tu circuito.

Según entiendo, por toda la mensajería que se ha generado, que los Display’s no encienden. Es probable que no sean del tipo que se requieren.

Pero... si no quieres batallar te adjunto un circuito que suma A+B y muestra el resultado en 2 Display’s de 7 segmentos. Nota que solo efectúa la suma correctamente cuando el resultado es igual o menor que 19.
Este circuito fue desarrollado en CircuitMaker por clocko. Yo, tal vez, le di otro acomodo a los componentes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KashzmA

muchisimas gracias por el circuito, sin duda sera el que haga mas adelante, aunque ahora pienzo hacer el mas sencillo posible para comprobar que funciona, seguire tu consejo y quitare los displays, conectare solo leds en lugar de displays.

muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## KashzmA

hola nuevamente, espero se encuentre bien MR CArlos, le dajunto una imagen en tamaño original de mi circuito, le quite los dos displays y le conecte leds a donde esta el decodificador.

lo que pasa es lo siguiente:

no importa a donde mueva los switch, siempre prenden los 4 foquitos
si le quito los cables a los switch, los 8 que tiene conectados si los arranco
siguen prendiendo los 4 foquitos.

no se que esta pasando


----------



## binghiman

PIN 8 = GND
PIN 16= +5V





[/QUOTE]

sera esoo??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola KashzmA

Creo lo que está pasando desde el principio es que no estás polarizando los circuitos integrados.
En el 74LS83 el PIN 5 se conecta al Vcc y el PIN 12 se conecta a GND.
En el 74LS85 el PIN 16 se conecta al Vcc y el PIN 8 se conecta a GND.
En el 74LS48 el PIN 16 se conecta al Vcc y el PIN 8 se conecta a GND.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KashzmA

wow! ahora si que prendieron los leds! y los switch ya responden

pero sigo teniendo un problema, los numeros no salen bien
salen bien raros, que estara pasando?

adjunto nuevamente la imagen en tamaño original.

estoy usando sumador 74LS83 y decodificador 74LS47 y display de anodo comun

las resistencias que van conectadas en el decodificador son de 220 ohms
y la que va en el display es de 3 ohms.

nuevamente agradezco la enorme ayuda que me han brindado.


----------



## binghiman

lo que puede que te este sucediendo es que estes sumando 2 numeros y su resultado te salga en 2 digitos.. es lo mas seguro de tu problema, lo que necesitarias es plantear tu problema, cual quieres que sea tu maximo numero de suma.  por eejemplo  sumas 2 numeros  donde el mayor resultado posible sea un 20.. etcc.

para eso ocuparias de otro modulo de sumador con un 74ls83, otro 74ls47 y otro display

te dejo este circuito que la suma maxima es 10+10 .. es algo mas complicado al que ya tienes pero te funciona perfectamente para este ocupas 3  74ls83  y lo demas lo puedes hacer con 
1- 74ls08
1-74ls32
1-74ls86

Ver Imagen: pract__91iv29gs.jpg


----------



## clocko

en efecto lo que dice binghiman es cierto, para ser mas exactos en la imagen que adjuntaste tu le estas insertando la suma 15 + 15 = 30, y 30 en binario es asi 11110  tu estas insertando en tu 74ls47 1110 con lo que teda en el display ese caracter que te aparece lo cual es correcto(no hay ningun error en eso), procura que el resultado de la suma no sobrepase de 9 pues "solo tienes 1 display" recuerdalo, si quieres mostrar un numero mayor deberas implementar un segundo display con otro 74ls47

te anexo diagrama y simulacion en circuitmaker con el cual puedes sumar dos numeros de 4 bits y el resultado verlo en 2 displays, el resultado maximo que te muestra es 29


----------



## KashzmA

hola nuevamente, muchisimas gracias por la informacion y la ayuda brindada.

mi intencion no era sumar mas de 9, yo queria sumar 4+5 para que no pasara de 9
pero no se como hacer eso, de igual forma seguire sus recomendaciones
para implementar entonces 2 displays.

trabajare en el circuito y en cuanto termine comento.


muchisimas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola clocko

Aparentemente tu sumador funciona bien tal como lo mencionas en tu mensaje #75.

Pero hay algo que no se para qué está ahí.
Me refiero a la compuerta AND que su salida está conectada al Cin del segundo 74LS83. esta compuerta tiene una entrada conectada a tierra por lo tanto su salida siempre será cero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## clocko

tienes razón MrCarlos lo que pasó es que inicialmente implemente ese medio sumador para hacerlo de 5 bits y al terminar el circuito no hice la revisión necesaria para minimizarlo o no me percate de ese detalle.


KashzmA dijo:


> mi intencion no era sumar mas de 9, yo queria sumar 4+5 para que no pasara de 9
> pero no se como hacer eso,
> 
> muchisimas gracias



¿¿¿¿kashzma te refieres a que no te sabes los numeros binarios????


----------



## KashzmA

clocko dijo:


> tienes razón MrCarlos lo que pasó es que inicialmente implemente ese medio sumador para hacerlo de 5 bits y al terminar el circuito no hice la revisión necesaria para minimizarlo o no me percate de ese detalle.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿kashzma te refieres a que no te sabes los numeros binarios????



hola que tal, me refiero a que mi objetivo era sumar en decimal 5 + 4
para asi poder mostrar el resultado en un solo display

pero veo que quizas tenia que hacer 2 bits + 2bits.


----------



## clocko

a lo que veo tienes una confusion, el circuito integrado sumador 74ls83 hace una suma binaria de 4 bits + 4 bits, y siempre que estes trabajando con logica digital las sumas y toda operacion aritmetica que hagas la tendras que realizar de forma binaria, y despues transformarlas a decimal, por eso de que exista un codigo llamado BCD( binario convertido a decimal) que lo unico que hace es el numero binario mostrartelo de manera que sea mas entendible para nosotros( osea en decimal).

ahora, con 4 bits puedes formar 16 numeros distintos entre ellos el 4 y el 5 por lo que no necesitas mas que eso. 
Con dos bits puedes formar solo 4 numeros y el maximo es el 3 por lo que la suma maxima que tendrias seria 3+3 = 6( lo cual no es suficiente para formar el 9)
talvez lo que necesitas sea un sumador en BCD y no una sumador binaria.


----------



## KashzmA

Hola que tal a todos, muchisimas gracias por las dudas que me han resuelto, eh aprendido muchisisismo leyendo en este foro, aun no eh podido hacer mi sumador por que no tengo el integrado 7485, pero LxL me habia enviado un circuito en proteus en el mensaje #60 de este foro, donde usa 7408 y 7432, los cuales si los tengo.

mi pregunta para LxL seria, en tu circuito de proteus, usas sumador 74283, pero yo tengo el 7483, en el proteus lo reemplaze conectandolo como corresponde y en proteus funciona, mi pregunta es. si uso el 7483 en la realidad funcionaria?


gracias



clocko dijo:


> a lo que veo tienes una confusion, el circuito integrado sumador 74ls83 hace una suma binaria de 4 bits + 4 bits, y siempre que estes trabajando con logica digital las sumas y toda operacion aritmetica que hagas la tendras que realizar de forma binaria, y despues transformarlas a decimal, por eso de que exista un codigo llamado BCD( binario convertido a decimal) que lo unico que hace es el numero binario mostrartelo de manera que sea mas entendible para nosotros( osea en decimal).
> 
> ahora, con 4 bits puedes formar 16 numeros distintos entre ellos el 4 y el 5 por lo que no necesitas mas que eso.
> Con dos bits puedes formar solo 4 numeros y el maximo es el 3 por lo que la suma maxima que tendrias seria 3+3 = 6( lo cual no es suficiente para formar el 9)
> talvez lo que necesitas sea un sumador en BCD y no una sumador binaria.



clocko, muchisimas gracias, me ah servido bastante tu explicacion, en verdad, gracias


----------



## KashzmA

bueno, solo para informar que ya me salio por fin mi sumador, hice el de LxL en la pagina #60, y maximo suma hasta el numero 19, muchisimas gracias a todos por la gran atencion y ayuda prestada.


estare aqui en este tema para resolver dudas basado en la experiencia adquirida a personas con problemas similares a los mios.


gracias


----------



## chris1990

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto y necesito hacer un sumador binario de 3 bits que sume hasta 14 y me muestre el resultado en 1 o 2 display.
Esto es lo que hecho no me prende el display, como soy nuevo en esto no se donde se encontrara mi error. 
por favor si me pudiesen ayudar. estoy perdido.

gracias 








Termine mi circuito gracias al foro, buscando en otros temas saludos


----------



## ted9090

chris1990 verificasi eldisplay que usas es anodo comun o catodo comun! quizas estes usando el equivocado


----------



## katyue

no se si te sirva... pero a mi me funciono de maravilla......................

es un sumador restador con complemento a 9.... de 8 bits con signo todo a baja escala


----------



## goliat2512

Hola alguien me podria ayudar con un diagrama de un sumador de 4 digitos con leds, la verdad es que casi no se nada de esto, pero con el diagrama me puedo guiar y armar el circuito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola goliat2512

Qué simulador utilizas ?.
Hay un circuito en el mensaje #3 el cual te puede servir.
En el mensaje #5 hay un enlace si lo visitas puedes encontrar una explicación de los sumadores.
En el mensaje #10 hay otro circuito sumador y en el mensaje #11 está otro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## akirec

*h*e*y* una pregunta por*qu*e cuando *h*ago la suma siempre me sale un numero de mas, osea pongo para sumar 8 *y* me da 9, y asi sucesivamente... por*qu*e se da esto????

saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

akirec dijo:


> *h*e*y* una pregunta por*qu*e cuando *h*ago la suma siempre me sale un numero de mas, osea pongo para sumar 8 *y* me da 9, y asi sucesivamente... por*qu*e se da esto????
> 
> saludos



Amigo, deberias subir el esquematico, para responder concretamente, pero te pregunto....
Tu sumador posee entrada de acarreo?, pues si es afirmativo, debes colocarla a 0 logico!


----------



## akirec

si graci*a*s jaja error de ojo conecte a una linea e*qu*ivocada, gracias de todas formas!!!!


saludos!!!


----------



## risgus

Hola...... probé varios circuitos y el que mas se acerco es el que tiene una OR y 2 XOR pero solo sale el resultado correcto cuando la suma es igual o mayor que diez...cuando es menor no vale, ademas cuando los 2 bits están en 0 el resultado es el numero 10......si me pueden ayudar lo mas antes posible (como para ayer) se los agradecería, es que ademas tengo que aumentarle un 555 pero ya tengo la idea para ese............ y no me dejan utilisar un pic


----------



## cmmoreno

mr  Carlos no no me entendio bn, mire yo tengo mi circuito ya montado en proteus y me funciona muy bien tanto el de 4 bits como el de 8 bits, pero lo tengo que me muestre los resultados es en leds, pero quiero que me lo muestre en un displays de 7 segmentos a eso me refiero.

mr Carlos no no me entendio bn, mire yo tengo mi circuito ya montado en proteus y me funciona muy bien tanto el de 4 bits como el de 8 bits, pero lo tengo que me muestre los resultados es en leds, pero quiero que me lo muestre en un displays de 7 segmentos a eso me refiero


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cmmoreno

Pues como te lo mencioné:
Por otra parte: cuál es tu circuito ??  El que dices tener montado. Podrías adjuntarlo para poder ser eficaz en la ayuda ??.
Preferentemente adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y para los que no tengan tu simulador adjunta también una imagen de mapa de BIT’s(JPG o BMP o GIF).

Pero ten en consideración que cuando el resultado de la suma sea mayor de 9 no se podrá mostrar en un solo Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vega2592

por que en mio cuando todos los pines lo pongo en 1 no suma
30


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vega2592

Imagínate, a ver si me puedes contestar.
“por que en mío cuando todos los pines lo pongo en 0 no suma
50 ???”.

Me podrías responder el por qué ?.

Creo que es necesario ver el esquema del circuito para poder ayudarte.
Adjúntalo aquí. Comprime por medio de WINZIP o WINRAR el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y adjúntalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## races fet

bueno he armado un circuito simple con un ttl 7483 sumador binario con dos swicth de 4 bit 

aqui  les paso el circuito en proteus


----------



## tckjonixx

amigos he estado tratando de hacer el sumador restador de 4 bit y ps me sale un problema y no se cual es (foto adjunta en link) si me pueden ayudar muchas gracias o si tienen otro esquema estos son los materiales que estaba utilizando 
•	Resistencia de 330 ohmios a ¼ de vatios   
•	Un 74 LS 83 (sumador de 4 bit)
•	74 LS 86 (una compuesta or)
•	74 LS 247 (decodificador de 7 segmentos)
•	5 Diodos Led 
•	Microswitch de 8  o 9 posiciones  
•	Display  de 7 segmentos 
•	Protoboard  
•	Fuente regulada de 5 voltios DC
la imagen aparece los leds apagados porque no le he puesto voltaje (no lo he simulado)
esta es la imagen
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/sumadorrestador4bits.jpg
esta es ya con los leds encendidos
http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/?action=view&current=simi.jpg


----------



## Jean2510

Yo eh echo hace poco uno, te adjunto el archivo en proteus .. el DSW1 y DSW2 son las entradas en binario y el DSW3 es el selector en 1 suma en 0 resta.


----------



## tckjonixx

muchas gracias amigo pero una pregunta usted sabria como va concectado el display de 7 segmentos en su simulacion?


----------



## Jean2510

tckjonixx dijo:


> muchas gracias amigo pero una pregunta usted sabria como va concectado el display de 7 segmentos en su simulacion?



Tendrías que usar un integrado.. El 7445,46,47,48 o 49 .. No estoy seguro cual es para display ánodo y cual es para display cátodo. Pero ahí tendrías un problema dado que si ingresas número altos no te va salir como debería.


----------



## tckjonixx

..... y en mi simulacion donde va concetado el 74 LS 247 (decodificador de 7 segmentos)?
http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/?action=view&current=simi.jpg


----------



## Jean2510

tckjonixx dijo:


> ..... y en mi simulacion donde va concetado el 74 LS 247 (decodificador de 7 segmentos)?
> http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/?action=view&current=simi.jpg



Pues a los 4 led's que tienes. En vez de poner led's irían de frente a las cuatro entradas del integrado. El 7447 tiene 4 entradas (el nº en binario) y 7 salidas (que van conectadas al display)
Te adjunto un documento para que entiendas cómo funciona el 7447


----------



## tckjonixx

amigos tengo otro problema ahora con la nueva configuracion de mi circuito no me sale la suma ni la resta en el display este es el nuevo circuito gracias
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/simula.jpg
esta es la simulacion en proteus


----------



## BKAR

funcionaria siempre y cuando
-el display anodo el comun (pin3,8)este a VCC del circuito
-que las entradas de control del 74ls(2)47, las cuales nose porque las has puesto al CO del sumador...esten en 1 logico!!



temas parecidos ya ha sido AMPLIAMENTE discutidos en el foro...


----------



## tckjonixx

> -que las entradas de control del 74ls(2)47, las cuales nose porque las has puesto al CO del sumador...esten en 1 logico!!


amigo con respecto a lo del Co donde tu dirias que vendrian?...irian a Vcc?
e  hice como me dijeste (ps creo.... soy nuevo en esto) y no me ha salido no se que estoy conectando mal
asi hice
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/pro.jpg
gracias


----------



## BKAR

el 74ls47 74ls247 con salidas negadas
o el 74ls48 74ls248 con salidas no negadas
son decodificadores de displays 7 SEG..BCD!!
a las entradas de control me refiero a los pines 4,5,6 fijate cada función de esos pines en el archivo.doc del amigo Jean2510
una es para encender todos los segmentos el otro es para apagar todos los segmentos y el otro nolsoe
, pero en condiciones normales, cuando quieras mostrar elñ dato de 4bits BCD todos esos pines 4,5,6 tiene que ir 1 logico..conectalos a VCC o simplemente al aire, ya que los TTL lo toman como 1 logico

pd:tambien puedes subir las imágenes y otros archivos al mismo foro


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tckjonixx

Has una consideración con tu circuito:
Suponiendo que sumas 9+9 el resultado sería 18 en decimal. Cierto ??.
Pero Tú no has mencionado qué tipo de sumador-restador pretendes hacer; binario natural o binario BCD.
Si fuese binario natural podrías sumar hasta F+F que sería igual a 1E.

En cualquier forma el resultado de la suma llega a ser de 2 Dígitos pero tu solo pretendes utilizar 1.

Tu sumador-restador tal cual está hecho es binario natural ya que las 5 salidas tienen el siguiente valor
16, 8, 4, 2, 1. 
Si quieres que el resultado de la suma, (o resta por supuesto) sea presentado en decimal en Display’s de 7 segmentos lo que requieres es un convertidor de binario natural a BCD el cual puedes encontrar en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/
Como verás por allá, hay varios métodos de hacer esa conversión. Tú debes seleccionar la que se ajuste más a lo que pretendes hacer.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tckjonixx

Jean2510, BKAR y MrCarlos muchas gracias seguí sus consejos y ya por fin me dio....pero tengo una pregunta 
Por que cuando hago sumas o restas y el resultado es superior a 15 no me sale? (corregirme si estoy mal)
es porque tengo que añadirle otro display? (es solo para saber.... igualmente el profesor nos pidió solo con un display osea binario BCD) 
muchas gracias compañeros..

aqui va el sumador terminado les dejo la imagen y la simulacion en Proteus 
saludos.

imagen 
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/sumadorrestador4bitsfinal.jpg

la simulacion  esta en el archivo adjunto


----------



## Jean2510

tckjonixx dijo:


> Jean2510, BKAR y MrCarlos muchas gracias seguí sus consejos y ya por fin me dio....pero tengo una pregunta
> Por que cuando hago sumas o restas y el resultado es superior a 15 no me sale? (corregirme si estoy mal)
> es porque tengo que añadirle otro display? (es solo para saber.... igualmente el profesor nos pidió solo con un display osea binario BCD)
> muchas gracias compañeros..
> 
> aqui va el sumador terminado les dejo la imagen y la simulacion en Proteus
> saludos.
> 
> imagen
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb396/tckjonixx/sumadorrestador4bitsfinal.jpg
> 
> la simulacion  esta en el archivo adjunto



Asi es .. dado que solo tiene un display, te mostrara el resultado en forma correcta si sumas y restas valores; que el resultado este entre 0~9.

Para que te muestre resultados correctos a partir del 10~99 necesitas 2 display. Es por eso que en mi diseño esta con Led, ahy ya no tengo ese problema


----------



## monsalvenaranjo

muy buenos dias necesito hacer un sumador restador con signo menos (-) de 4 bits simulado en cualquiera de losprogramas de simulacion, que me saque los numeros 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 etc, y -1,-2,-3,-4,-5,-6,-7,-8,-9 etc si alguien me puede colaborar o sabe hacerlo me podria enviar el circuito al correo No está permitido publicar correos gracias.......


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola monsalvenaranjo

Ya hay muchos diseños de sumadores restadores con signo y sin signo, de 4 o más BIT’s; no te sirvió ninguno ?.
En la primer línea, aquí arriba hay una palabra “Buscar” dale un Click y cuando aparezca la siguiente pantalla escribe en “Palabra(s) Clave(s)” : sumador restador.

No está permitido el enviar circuitos a los correos electrónicos. Es una de las normas de este foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## monsalvenaranjo

de pronto mr carlos no tine uno similar por ahi con las especificeciones que le escribi es que en realidad no tengo muy claro como hacerlo por programa simulador.........le agradeceria la respuesta.......



y otra pregunta una simulacion de un circuito con unidad aritmético lógica (ALU) que me genere un contador de 0 a 9 similar que me sirva de base gracias.......


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola monsalvenaranjo

No, desafortunadamente no tengo algo que te pudiera servir.

Pero en realidad no entiendo tu planteamiento:
*sumador restador con signo menos (-) de 4 bits*
quieres decir que sume y reste números negativos solamente ??...

*que me saque los numeros 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 etc, y -1,-2,-3,-4,-5,-6,-7,-8,-9 etc*
Aquí de plano no sé qué quieres decir.

Si me dieras más datos tal vez podría ayudarte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## titos

He hecho un sumador de 5 bits con la unión de 5 sumadores de 1 bit, pero tengo una duda porque no se como hacer la tabla de la verdad del sumador de 5 bits, alguien me podria ayudar?

Muchas gracias, de verdad


----------



## chclau

Un sumador de 5 bits tiene 10 entradas (5 bits por cada uno de los sumandos) y 6 bits de salida. La tabla de verdad de este sumador tiene 2^10 = 1024 entradas. Un poco trabajoso realizarla, y no creo que te ayude en algo hacerla.

De todos modos, de tu pregunta surge indirectamente un concepto muy usado en sistemas digitales, y es el de que una función compleja la puedo realizar con una memoria. Para este ejemplo, necesito 10 bits de dirección y seis bits de datos. Una memoria de 1KByte convenientemente preprogramada, me realiza también la función de sumador de 5 bits. Le agrego un bit de control... con una memoria de 2KByte puedo hacer un sumador-restador de 5 bits. Y así sucesivamente.

Incluso, como muchos seguramente habrán notado, todavía me sobran bits de datos. Con una memoria de 2kByte, puedo realizar un sumador-restador de 7 bits.


----------



## funebeat

Hola a todos, Debo hacer un sumador en complemento a2 pero que tenga un led el cual muestre el signo de la operación; algunas  me surgió una duda porque si debe haber un led de signo tal vez no es un sumador si no un sumador-restador.  El sumador ya lo hice pero no se que hacer para que el led que tiene el signo se encienda "que es cuando el signo de la operación es negativo".  espero me puedan ayudar.. y gracias de antemano (adjunto el circuito sumador que ya realice en proteus)

Funebeat.


Ver el archivo adjunto sumadorproteus.zip


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola funebeat

Al circuito que adjuntaste le falta un restador.
Ese restador que falta en tu circuito se hace con el mismo sumador que tienes.
Un sumando se suma al otro por el complemento a 2 para efectuar la resta.

Cuando sumas 2 números positivos no hay problema. El problema viene cuando uno de los sumandos es negativo o cuando ambos lo son.

Las reglas que rigen las sumas en decimal son las mismas que para el binario:

9 + 4 = 13 
9 + -4 = 5
-9 + 4 = -5
-9 + -4 = -13
4 + -9 = -5
-4 + 9 = 5

Entonces te falta los BIT’s de entrada para indicar si el sumando A es negativo o si el sumando B es negativo o ambos. De acuerdo a eso debes efectuar una suma normal o una suma por el complemento a 2 para restar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## funebeat

Hola MrCarlos Antes que nada gracias por tomar tu tiempo para responden mi pregunta; y quisiera saber si debo utilizar compuertas lógicas para el carry in y compuertas XOR para los dip switches del segundo 74LS83, y algo mas el diodo de signo debe ir en el carry out ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola funebeat

Por aquí hacen un sumador restador agregando al sumando B 4 compuertas OR Exclusivas. Una de las entradas se conectan a los DipSwitch y todas las otras entradas se conectan al Carry In. Haciendo nivel Alto(1) estas entradas comunes, el sumador restará A – B.

Ten en consideración que el resultado más grande que puedes obtener con el circuito sumador que adjuntaste es 19.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ivonneflor

hola, yo estoy tratando de montar en una protoboard un sumador-restador de 4 bits con el integrado 74LS283 y compuertas digitales que visualice con diodos leds, en la salida, el resultado de la operación. El circuito debe tener un Sw que conmute la operación aritmética del siguiente modo: (suma Sw=0) y (resta SW=1). Adicionalmente el circuito debe ser capaz de mostrar el resultado en el displey 7 segmentos. yo estoy simulandolo en circuit maker, pero no se que estoy haciendo mal porque el dispaly no enciende,  no pasa nada con el circuito, les agradeceria si me ayudaran. 
adjunto el circuito


----------



## elprofetellez

para empezar, tu 7447 no esta conectado completo. no te caería nada mal darte una buena leida de las hojas de datos de tus elementos antes de comenzar a montar nada.

y tu display esta directo a positivo sin resistor. primero lee un rato, despues montas.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ivonneflor

Ciertamente, entre el decodificador y los segmentos del Display faltan algunas resistencias cuyo valor depende del tipo de Display que estés utilizando.
Las puedes calcular por medio de la siguiente formula:
(*Vcc* – *Vf*) / *If* = R
Donde *Vcc* es el voltaje que se aplica al Display.
*Vf* es la caída de voltaje en el segmento cuando está encendido, este parámetro lo sacas de las hojas de datos del Display.
*If* es la corriente que se aplica al segmento para que encienda, este parámetro lo sacas de las hojas de datos del Display.

Pero con el simulador CircuitMaker no son necesarias esas resistencias, es más si las agregas el Display no encenderá.

Hay unas resistencias que sobran. Estas las tienes conectadas de las salidas S del sumador U1 a tierra.

En el sumador U2 tienes conectado el BIT B4 al interruptor Sumador / Restador. De ese modo sumaría +8.
Este tipo de conexión va del siguiente modo:
B1, B2, B3, B4 a tierra.
El interruptor Sumador / Restador se conecta a Cin.

Ten en cuenta que ese sumador / restador Invariablemente suma A + B.
Y resta B de A.
Si al efectuar una suma el resultado es mayor de 9 el Display mostrará una figura extraña.
Si al efectuar una resta B es mayor que A el resultado no será valido y el Display mostrará una figura extraña.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ThaConectted

Hola buenas noches compañeros del foro,estoy tratando de realizar un sumador de dos números de 4 bits y representarlo en dos display e decimal(es decir que llegue a 30),para esto utilize el sumador 74LS83, sus salidas las quiero conectar a las entradas de un 7490(ya que la señal me la da en binario) y después pasarlas aun 7447 para que me realize la función de convertir de BCD a decimal y pasarlo al display, el problema es que no se donde conectar mis salidas en el 7490, y los acarreos,alguien pudiera ayudarme. Gracias de ante mano. Adjunto el circuito en mi pizarron ya que no tengo una computadora que pueda correrme un software de diseño.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ThaConectted

Con tan solo lo que aparece en  el .DOC que adjuntaste no es posible lograr tu objetivo.
Simplemente, para mostrar el número 30 se requieren 2 Display’s.

En este enlace aparece un circuito que te pudiera servir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/
en el mensaje #15 de capitanp.
ese circuito fue desarrollado con el simulador Circuit Maker si no lo tienes te adjunto una imagen para que puedas continuar con tu proyecto.

Las salidas de tu sumador se conectan en lugar de los conmutadores que aparecen en la parte superior.
Utiliza solo los BIT’s que te sirvan. Los que no nesecites dejalos conectados a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gportuguez

este sumador solo suma si se aplica el botón


----------



## Sanmar

Hola a todos! 
Soy nueva en el foro, veo muchos aportes interesantes respecto a lo que estoy tratando de montar(en PROTEUS).

Necesito un circuito que me sume dos números A y B y cuyo valor  de esta suma sea máximo hasta el 99(en BCD), pues bien, esto sería de 7 dígitos los valores de entrada con salidas a dos displays, he logrado hacerlo hasta el 15 y 19 perfectamente, pero no he podido pasar al 20, no sé como enlazar el acarreo de una a otra.

Utilice Mapas de Karnaugh para ello, pero no logro hacer  la suma correspondiente para el sgte numero(como dije antes el correspondiente acarreo). Mi idea es realizarlo primero para números de 20 a 31 y ya después de tener la idea de como hacerlo implementarlo para los faltantes hasta el 99.

Vi que alguienn estaba intentando hacer lo mismo hasta el 127(3 displays). Si lo logro hacer seria de mucha ayuda para mi, di me pudiera dar acceso a él. 

Gracias!  

___________________________________________

Sandra Arrieta
Est. de Física :estudiando:
Colombia.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Sanmar

No entiendo claramente tu planteamiento.
De lo poco que entiendo es que quieres hacer un sumador cuyo RESULTADO de la suma (A+B) sea como máximo 99.

Ahora bien: los sumandos A y B tambien serían BCD (De 0 al 9 Solamente) ??.

Si tienes el archivo de simulación en ISIS de proteus puedes comprimirlo con WinZip o WinRar y subirlo para ver si nos entendemos mejor al verlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sanmar

Hola *Mr Carlos*

Gracias de antemano por tu pronta respuesta, estoy al borde de la desesperación! 

Me has entendido bien lo de la suma, sumar dos números con 7 dígitos cada uno(en código binario), el resultado debo mostrarlo en 2 displays de 7-S, osea codigo BCD. Espero haberme hecho entender hasta ahí. Ej:

    45=101101
 + 30=011110
-----------------
   75=1001011  Este resultado debo pasarlo a BCD y representarlo en displays de 7-Segmentos
es decir que 75=0111 0101

Hasta el 19 lo hago perfectamente y he encontrado paginas que me ayudan. 

Encontré 2 que me dicen que si lo hago en cascada puedo hacer cualquier suma de dos números con "X" dígitos decimales.

Adjunto lo que he hecho e intentado hasta ahora.

Agradezco su ayuda! 

PDTA: No sé como subir los enlaces de URL en el foro, me sale "Eres demasiado nuevo para pegar links. Disculpa las molestias, lo hacemos para evitar el spam, si quieres compartir archivos o imágenes puedes subirlos directamente al foro.
" Si tienes correo por favor facilitarlo para enviarte los links que encontré y pueden ser de mucha ayuda, ya que no logro hacerlos.  

---------- Actualizado después de 4 horas ----------

Encontré un video donde lo realizan a  la perfección, traté de simularlo tal cual en PROTEUS, pero tengo  inconvenientes con la función XOR, pues según las conexiones del chico  del video, una de las entradas de este tiene el mismo valor para todos y  a mi no me resulta, me salé ERROR. 

Necesito urgente esto, llevo días haciendo y ya voy de trasnochos! :'( estoy :titanic:





 
-----------------------------
Sandra Arrieta Márquez
Est. Física :estudiando:


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Sanmar

El Circuito que está describiendo el individuo del video es un Sumador/Restador; por eso requiere las compuertas XOR. Pero Tú solo quieres un sumador.

El problema, si se puede llamar así, es que Tú quieres mostrar el resultado de la suma, que está en binario natural, en Código Decimal para poder verlo en Display’s de 7-Segmentos.

Tu sumador tiene 2 sumandos: A y B, cada uno consiste de 7 BIT’s (No Dígitos).

Lo que pude hacer, para ayudarte, es utilizar un decodificador que dejó por aquí BKAR. Adaptándolo a tu circuito sumador.

Si pretendes desarrollar tu diseño con el método que se mira en los archivos que adjuntaste, resultaría un circuito demasiado grande.

En fin espero el que te adjunto sirva para terminar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## m9197

sumador de tres bits con resultados en binario (en leds) y en dos display. esto es lo que anduve buscando por aqui pero no encontre ayuda, incluso hize un nuevo tema y me lo cerraron. pero bueno despues de un tiempo pude desarrollar este circuito utilizando solo compuertas, los unicos CI son los decodificadores. al final resulto simple, solo habia que usar mapas de  Karnaugh para obtener expresiones logicas, con ellas hacer diagramas, conectarlas a la salida del sumador y de ahi a los decodificadores.

lo publico por si ha alguien le sirve.


Ver el archivo adjunto sumador 3 bits c display.rar


----------



## Sanmar

Sr MaCarlos

Muchisimas gracias por su intervención en ayudarme, lo aprecio demasiado. 
Me sorprende el circuito que me envió,  porque me hace quedar como una bebé en esto  y lo soy porque solo estoy empezando en ello. 

Le comento que logre hacer uno, aunque no es de la misma manera o como quería(porque es exactamente como ud lo hizo que pretendía realizarlo), cogí un poco de todo lo que vi en la internet :estudiando: y sobre el proceso de binario a BCD, así que lo hice de esa manera, lo adjunto para que lo miré.

En verdad me encantaría presentar el suyo, pero me pierdo en lo que procede a "Tu sumador binario", no sabría explicar como funciona o que hacen exactamente esos integrados. Si me facilita los nombres de las compuertas podría hacerlo. 

Claro, algo a parte, porque no me quiero robar el merito que ud se merece.

Muchísimas gracias nuevamente por tomarse el tiempo de realizar mi circuito!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Sanmar

El número de identificación de los IC’s en el circuito a la derecha en los documentos que te adjunté están ahora en color Azul. Ahora serán más visibles.
Sus hojas de datos las puedes obtener entrando a este enlace: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

El método que pretendes utilizar en tu circuito para la conversión se llama sumar 6 a cada década.
Sería así:
0000
0001
0010
0011
0100
0101
0110
0111
1000
1001 
1010 De Aquí en adelante suma +6 al resultado de la suma
1011
1100
1101
1110
1111

...1010 + (10 Decimal)
...0110 = (06 Decimal)
1 0000  El 1 se manda al Display de las unidades y el 0 al Display de las decenas.
Aquí es donde el circuito se hace extremadamente grande utilizando ese metodo de conversión.
Cando el resultado de la suma es 10 o más grande se le suma 6.
Cando el resultado de la suma es 20 o más grande se le suma 12.
Cando el resultado de la suma es 30 o más grande se le suma 18.
Cando el resultado de la suma es 40 o más grande se le suma 24.

Ahora: el método que te sugiero es el que se mira en la parte derecha en los documentos que te adjunté.
Éste consiste de colocar 2 contadores decimales(4026) y 2 contadores binarios(74LS393) contando los pulsos del oscilador formado por la compuerta NAND(4093).

Cuando los contadores binarios lleguen al valor del resultado de la suma(R1, R2, R4, R8, R16, R32, R64, R128), los contadores decimales tendrán los valores adecuados para ser mostrados en los Display’s.
En este caso cuentan 75 pulsos.

Los comparadores de magnitud(74LS85) juegan un papel importante en este método de conversión. 
Detectan cuando los contadores binarios llegan(Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8, Q16, Q32, Q64, Q128) al valor numérico del resultado de la suma. O sea que compara el valor de las R’s Con La Q’s. Cuando son iguales, la salida QA=B se hace cierta y es AND’ed Por U8:A (74LS08) para restablecer el contador U7:A indicando que la conversión ha terminado.

Esto es, a grandes rasgos el funcionamiento del decodificador binario de 8 BIT’s a 2 Cifras decimales.
El secreto es poner 2 tipos de contadores, unos binarios otros decimales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eduarmuga

oskarin87 dijo:


> aqui esta el circuito q se necesita para visualizar en los displays



intento abrirlo y no me deja que debo hacer


----------



## Fogonazo

eduarmuga dijo:


> intento abrirlo y no me deja que debo hacer



¿ Tienes instalado el simulador Crocodile ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola

Bueno, el circuito que se encuentra en el mensaje #9 de oskarin87 fue desarrollado con el simulador CircuitMaker.
Éste simulador lo debes tener instalado en tu PC. de otro modo no podrás abrirlo.

Eduarmuga, Qué simulador utilizas Tú para desarrollar tus proyectos ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fernando20

Que tal? tengo un problema con mi sumador BCD, lo que pasa es que no enciende, pero ya lo he armado y desarmado 3 veces y las 3 veces que lo he echo me han dicho de manera distinta como hacer las conecciones, y algunas que no entiendo... cuento con:

2 displays 7 seg de anodo comun
circuito 74HC283E el sumador binario de acarreo rapido
circuito 74LS47 
dip switch de 8 posiciones
y ademas estoy utilizando resistencias de 220Ω 

La idea de como debe de funcionar es:
sumar los numeros en binario y mostrarlos en un display, este sumador esta pensado para sumar hasta el 19, puesto que al momento de tener acarreo, se penso en conectar los segmentos B y C del segundo display, para simular que esta conectado otro 7447 (pero en realidad el acarreo estaria conectado al display), asi nos evitamos que se vea feo con un led, y al momento de no estar el acarreo este permanecera apagado. las conecciones las he realizado de maneras distintas las 3 veces y ningna funciono, solamente una que me encendia muy tenue mi primer display y despues se apagaba gradualmente... no se que mas hacer, tengo que entregarlo el lunes, y ya tengo 2 dias batallando, ya investigue mas, y me estoy descargando el Proteus para ver si en digital funciona y despues hacerlo en la tablilla... si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria mucho... les adjunto unas fotos.
Espero me puedan ayudar, o si no, podria probar hacerlo en el proteus para enviarles el trabajo y ver si pueden corregir algo... de ante mano gracias.
Espero su respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Fernando20

Es muy difícil “descifrar” un circuito hecho en ProtoBoard como el que se mira en las imágenes que adjuntaste.

Si un sumador que –suma- números en binario natural y queremos que el resultado se muestre en números decimales requerimos de un Decodificador De Binario Natural a BCD De 2 Cifras (En tu caso).

Este Decodificador De Binario Natural a BCD De 2 Cifras es el formado por los componentes: U3, U4 y U5.
El los documentos que te adjunto.

Hay más de un método para Decodificar De Binario Natural a BCD; el que se utiliza en el diseño que te adjunto se llama sumar 3 a cada década. Así:
Del 00 al 09 No suma nada.
Del 10 al 19 suma 6.
Del 20 al 29 suma 12.
Del 30 al 39 suma 18.
Etc

Espero te sirva esta información.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: el diseño fue desarrollado con ISIS de Proteus.


----------



## Fernando20

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Fernando20
> 
> Es muy difícil “descifrar” un circuito hecho en ProtoBoard como el que se mira en las imágenes que adjuntaste.
> 
> Si un sumador que –suma- números en binario natural y queremos que el resultado se muestre en números decimales requerimos de un Decodificador De Binario Natural a BCD De 2 Cifras (En tu caso).
> 
> Este Decodificador De Binario Natural a BCD De 2 Cifras es el formado por los componentes: U3, U4 y U5.
> El los documentos que te adjunto.
> 
> Hay más de un método para Decodificar De Binario Natural a BCD; el que se utiliza en el diseño que te adjunto se llama sumar 3 a cada década. Así:
> Del 00 al 09 No suma nada.
> Del 10 al 19 suma 6.
> Del 20 al 29 suma 12.
> Del 30 al 39 suma 18.
> Etc
> 
> Espero te sirva esta información.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes
> 
> PD: el diseño fue desarrollado con ISIS de Proteus.



Hola MrCarlos.

Si me sirvio mucho la informacion, pude detectar los errores que tenia en mi viejo circuito. Pero no pude entender bien lo del uso de las compuertas, lo que tengo es lo que le adjuntare en el archivo, cuento con ese material, no se si se pueda encender correctametne el Display 2, ya logre que sumara, pero solo hasta el numero 9 (la suma hecha con ambos segmentos del dip switch)... Ahora lo unico que me falta es poder hacer funcionar el display que encendera como "1".
Su sumador esta mucho mejor que el mio, y asi es como quiero que funcione, pero como no pude entender el porque de las compuertas and, or y not, le adjunto el mio, para que vea cual podria ser el error. Espero su respuesta, en caso de poder ayudarme de nuevo.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda en serio. 

PD: Esta echo en isis el proyecto


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Fernando20

Así como tienes conectado el Display para las decenas solo encenderá cuando el resultado de la suma sea igual o mayor de 16.

Perdón: en mi mensaje anterior hay un error.
Debe ser Así:
Llama: sumar *6* a cada década. Así:
Del 00 al 09 No suma nada.
Del 10 al 19 suma 6.
Del 20 al 29 suma 12.
Del 30 al 39 suma 18
Etc.

Así que las compuertas AND y OR se encargan de hacer eso: Sumar 6 cuando el resultado de la suma es igual o mayor de 10.
El resultado de la suma aparece en el primer sumador, el de tu izquierda en mi diseño. (Adjunto)
Nota que cuando el resultado de la suma es igual a 1010(Binario), la compuerta U3:A tiene sus dos entradas a nivel alto con lo que su salida será, también, nivel alto. Las compuertas OR U4:A y U4:B tienen una entrada a nivel alto con lo que su salida será nivel alto. La salida de U4:A es la encargada de sumar 6 al resultado de la suma en el segundo sumador.

Has un ejercicio haciendo que el resultado de la suma sea 16, analiza cuál compuerta AND tiene sus dos entradas a nivel alto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, tengo el diseño de un sumador/restador de 4 bits que funciona perfectamente, los primeros cinco LEDS de arriba para abajo indican la salida y el sexto indica el signo del resultado. pero debo modificarlo para mostrar el resultado en dos displays ánodo común usando el integrado 7447 y compuertas, esto sustituyendo el uso de los primeros 5 leds. ¿Que debo cambiar en el diseño para que la salida se pueda mostrar en el ánodo común?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Darkus62

Para qué haces esos diagramas tan tremendamente grandes ??

En tu diseño faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los LOD’s.
También en el que te adjunto.

Estudia el diseño llamado *Binary 5-BIT's To BCD 2 Digit's 74LS151** que te adjunto, éste lo puedes utilizar para tu sumador restador.
Es un decodificador de 5 BIT’s, en formato binario natural, de entrada a dos Dígitos.
En el esquema tiene unos Display’s llamados HEX que no requiere decodificador Binario a BCD.
Esos decodificadores los podrás agregar el diseño; cualquiera que te sirva por ejemplo: 74LS47, 74LS48 o algunos de la serie 4000.

Espero te sirva para continuar con tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes

*alguien, no recuerdo quien, lo dejó por aquí.


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, con respecto al sumador/restador del mensaje 166, encontre el diseño de un convertidor binario a BCD de 5 bits y trate de unir el sumador en sus salidas y el convertidor en el Proteus pero el simulador me saca un error y realmente no se cual puede ser. El convertidor por si solo me funciona perfecto pero cuando intento unirlo al sumador/restador obtengo el error. Adjunto el diseño del convertidor y espero que alguien pueda unirlos para porfin poder terminar este sumador/restador 

McCarlos: No me había dado cuenta del espacio que toman mis circuitos, debe ser el no estar acostrumbado aun a circuito realmente grandes en lo que respecta a diseño y cantidad de componentes 
Gracias por la observacion.

*Edit:* Listo ya vi mi error, era un cableado mal conectado =/
Aquí dejo el diseño en Proteus del sumador/restador 4 bits con signo en dos displays 7 segmentos para quien llegue a necesitarlo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Darkus62

Cuál es el error que se genera al correr la simulación ??. . . Qué dice ??

Seguramente copiaste el convertidor a tu sumador, conectaste todo y al correr la simulación te genera el error.

Es probable que el mensaje de error diga algo así como: *U1 duplicate.*
Si es así tienes que renumerar los dispositivos que estén reportados como duplicados

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darkus62

Hola MCcarlos, si precisamente fue por copiar y pegar que el simulador me arrojaba el error, ya resolví y coloque el circuito terminado en mi anterior mensaje para quien le haga falta, gracias


----------



## miguelmelm

buenas noches se que tiene tiempo pero presento esta falla en este circuito ya que por ejemplo sumo de manera binaria hasta llegar a 15 y al sumar un me da 17 así mismo al sumar de manera directa 8 + 8 me da 17 en ves de 16 adjunto imagenes.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola miguelmelm

Hay varias cosas por mejorar en el circuito que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste.
Las resistencias conectadas al DSW1 solo gastan energía de la fuente de alimentación.
Cuando un interruptor del DSW1 se posiciona en ON, la entrada correspondiente del sumador U5 queda a un nivel indeterminado, dando como consecuencia un resultado erróneo.
El PIN C0(13) se debe conectar a Tierra(GND, Masa).

Por otra parte, esto no afectaría al resultado de la suma.
Faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display.
Las entradas LT y RBI de los Decodificadores BCD a 7 Segmentos Deben ser conectadas al Vcc.

El *Decodificador Binario Natural a BCD* aparentemente está correcto. -Es el formado por las compuertas AND y OR.-
Éste Decodificador sigue el método llamado: “Sumar 6 a Cada Década”.

Aparentemente se mira en tu diseño que pretendes sumar 8 + 8 cuyo resultado debería ser 16.
Observa los pequeños cuadritos de color Rojo, Azul o Gris.
Los Rojos indican Nivel Alto.
Los Azules indican Nivel Bajo.
Los Grises indican Nivel indeterminado.

Te sugiero que rehagas tu diseño como se mira en el documento PDF que te adjunto.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelmelm

MrCarlos

En cuenta aplicare las recomendaciones y le estaré informando muy agradecido.


----------



## miguelmelm

MrCarlos

Agradecido una vez mas por la ayuda, aplique todos los correctivos y funciona estupendamente. ahora bien tengo otra duda, la planteo.

luego de tener este sumador se quiere que mediante un pulsador podamos sumar me explico:

- una vez asignemos los números mediante los DSW1 DSW2 respectivamente estos se muestren en los led 7 segmentos sin sumarse y luego mediante el pulsador al apretarlo se muestren en estos mismo led el resultado de la suma.

es que si quitáramos el paso de corriente para los 7483 y solo mostramos los 7447 y al pulsar hagamos lo mismo pero para ejecutar la suma y mostrarla.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola miguelmelm

Creo que sería más fácil si conectas las entradas A, B, C y D de los Decodificadores (74LS47) a los DSWx. *O* a donde están en el diseño que te envié.

Puedes utilizar, para lograr este fin, el 74LS373.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelmelm

MrCarlos

Una vez mas gracias por tan oportuna información, sin embrago indague toda la tarde sin éxito... 
 al aplicar la primera opción el circuito entra en error, y con el 74LS373 sin duda no se como utilizarlo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola miguelmelm

Cuál es la primera opción ??.  y cuál es el error que indica ??.
Al respecto de IC 74LS373, has analizado sus hojas de datos ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelmelm

MrCarlos
Gracias por responder tan oportuno.

básicamente cuando conecto las entradas A, B, C y D de los Decodificadores (74LS47) a los DSWx el simulador proteus me da errores.

si analice un poco las hojas pero no encuentro como poder montarlas.


Como le comentaba el circuito que busco realizar  es que tanto los valores a sumar como el resultado puedan ser mostrados por el mismo led 7 segmentos, claro esta primero los sumandos y cuando pulsemos el pulsador este nos muestre el resultado de la suma.

mucho sabría agradecerle.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola miguelmelm

Si: básicamente cuando conectas las entradas A, B, C y D de los Decodificadores (74LS47) a los DSWx el simulador proteus te da errores.
Podrías decirme que errores te da el Proteus ??.

Utiliza un IC 74LS373 Para mostrar los operandos a sumar en los Display’s de 7 Segmentos.
Utiliza otro IC 74LS373 Para mostrar el Resultado de la suma en los mismos Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

Las salidas Q’s de los IC’s 74LS373 se conectan en paralelo.

Por medio de las entradas de control OE Negadas se selecciona lo que deseas que se vea en los Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

La entrada de control LE debe ser cierta siempre, así que se conecta directamente al VCC.

Requerirás agregar un botón y un inversor 74LS04.

Inténtalo y muéstranos el nuevo circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## diegoantonio

Que tal amigos tengo una duda, estoy realizando un sumador/restador de 4 bits con signo, creo que ya lo tengo pero mi duda es como conectar los decodificadores 7447 y displays para mostrar el resultado ya que por el momento solo los muestro en los leds.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola diegoantonio

En la imagen que adjuntaste se mira el circuito, que al parecer, funciona como lo mencionas. Muestra el resultado en LED’s.
Sin embargo el circuito que está contenido en el sumador.rar que adjuntaste está inconcluso.

Ahora bien, según se ve estas tratando de hacer un Sumador-Restador de 4 BIT’s por operando. Pero no especificas si los operandos son en Binario natural, del 0 al 15 o BCD del 0 al 9.

Si los operandos fuesen en Binario natural podrías sumar 15 + 15, máximo, con un resultado de 30.
Si los operandos fuesen en BCD podrías sumar 9 + 9, máximo, con un resultado de 18.

Asi que depende de qué sistema de numeración utilizas para poder recomendarte algo para conectar los decodificadores 7447.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ruben90

Tu salida binaria se conecta tal cual a la entrada binaria del decodificador, respetando el orden (del LSB al MSB). El resultado máximo que se visualizara sera el 9, porque del 10 al 15 el decodificador muestra caracteres extraños.


----------



## diegoantonio

Muchas gracias a todos por su interés en ayudarme. 

Ya realice algunas modificaciones a mi circuito el cual recibe dos números binarios de 4 bits cada uno para realizar la suma o resta correspondiente, como podrán verificar el circuito funciona perfectamente mostrando la salida binario por medio de leds.....

Lo que estoy tratando de realizar es mostrar el resultado en displays en este caso el resultado máximo de la suma seria 1111+1111 = 30.

Si alguien puede brindarme algún consejo seria de gran ayuda ya que llevo un buen rato probando con los 7447 y displays de ánodo común pero no me ha salido...


----------



## ruben90

Esto depende de un arreglo lógico. Si ya logras obtener el valor de 30 en binario solo necesitas que en el valor 10, 20 y 30, el display que visualiza la unidad se reseteé.
Esto se hace generalmente en contadores, puedes buscar en foro.

Se soluciona con una tabla de verdad.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola diegoantonio

Ahora veo que tu Sumador-Restador está en ‘código Binario Natural’ .
Quieres mostrar el resultado en Display’s de 7 segmentos en lugar de LED’s.

Para lograr eso necesitas buscar un decodificador de binario natural de 5 BIT’s a BCD de 2 Cifras.
Tu circuito muestra el resultado en 5 BIT’s; y el resultado más grande sería 30 así que se requieren 2 cifras para mostrar el resultado de la operación.

Hay varios métodos para hacer un decodificador de ese tipo:
Sumar 6 a cada década.
0 al 10 no se suma nada.
10 al 20 se suma 6.
21 al 30 se suma 12. Etc.

Utilizar contadores binarios y por décadas.

Grabar una memoria donde la dirección es el número binario natural a convertir y en la salida de datos tendríamos el número BCD.

En fin circuitos como el que necesitas lo puedes encontrar en los siguientes enlaces.

Como hacer un Decodificador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/

Convertir valores binarios a BCD
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/

Reorganice tu circuito el cual te presento en la imagen adjunta.
Nota el nombre de los conectores:
S1, S2, S4, S8, S16.

El circuito, para correrlo en el simulador LiveWire está contenido en el archivo comprimido adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## liderjg17

races fet dijo:


> bueno he armado un circuito simple con un ttl 7483 sumador binario con dos swicth de 4 bit
> 
> aqui  les paso el circuito en proteus


amigo y como lo monto en el protoboard me podrias explicar??


----------



## Fogonazo

liderjg17 dijo:


> amigo y como lo monto en el protoboard me podrias explicar??


*races fet *no entra al Foro desde el 20 de Mayo de 2016, así que no esperes pronta respuesta


----------



## Scooter

liderjg17 dijo:


> amigo y como lo monto en el protoboard me podrias explicar??


Pues si tienes el esquema y sabes que es un protoboard no entiendo la pregunta.
Se monta siguiendo el esquema.

Si no sabes que es un protoboard o su uso, entonces la pregunta es "¿Como se usa un protoboard?" . Busca información. Hay mucha.


----------



## YoungTone99

Yo tengo este, pero aún no sé como hacer para sacar los resultados negativos


----------

